# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Arti (articulated  traction control), ground drone, open source project for advancing mobility of ground-based robots, focusing on stair climbing

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user32451642

Inventor of Arti - Andrew Ferguson

Contributor - Transcend Robotics

"Ground drone project: a versatile mobile robotic platform" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

ARTI - Articulated Mobile Reconnaissance Apparatus 

Published on Jun 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ARTI in action
September 18, 2014




> Here's some basic footage of ARTI conquering stairs and uneven terrain.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stair Climbing Ground Drone ARTI by Transcend Robotics"

by Rob Thompson
November 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Transcend Robotics Ground Drone Platform 

Published on Dec 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ARTI obstacle course 1

Published on Mar 21, 2016




> A demonstration of ARTI running over obstacles by simply moving forward.

----------


## Airicist

ARTI 3D scanning a mine in Canada

Published on May 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mantaro CEO discusses success with ARTI Mobility Platform

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> Jeremy Parsons, CEO of Mantaro Product Development Services, discusses how Transcend's ARTI Mobility Platform helped them quickly create new telepresence robots that met customer requirements for easily going over curbs and steps in diverse terrain.

----------


## Airicist

ARTI Vantage tactical robot for SWAT and emergency response teams

Published on Sep 22, 2016




> The ARTI Vantage Tactical Robot helps SWAT teams and emergency response teams acquire situational awareness and safely complete their mission in order to save lives. It provides robust mobility, easy to use single-stick controls, and is incredibly affordable. It is the only robot that can climb stairs with single handed operation just by moving forward.

----------


## Airicist

ARTI mobility platform - stair-climbing robot and UGV

Published on Sep 22, 2016




> ARTI is the mobility platform for building the next generation of robotic applications and unmanned ground vehicles (UGVs). Its patented modular design easily traverses the obstacles of the real world, and even climbs stairs, just by moving forward. Finally, true robotic mobility that makes autonomous and remote-operated applications simple to develop.

----------


## Airicist

Vantage tactical robot overview

Published on May 20, 2019

----------

